# Rush Limbaugh Outfit at Conservative Convention



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I know this can't last in the fashion forum, so I will start it here.

Rush gave a speech in a black suit and a black (silk or satin) shirt unbuttoned about 1/4 of the way down his chest. The collar and everything looked entirely slovenly. I was shocked as I remember that Rush used to insist that even every man in his studio audience wear a tie at one time.

Some people can look good in an open shirt, but Rush managed to look incredibly nouveau riche or something. EGAD!!!

My politics are right of Obama's and left of Rush's, for what it's worth. (I hope any conservatives who are proud of not helping McCain are happy with what we are getting now.)


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm to the right of Rush. I don't quite understand your parenthetical thought in the last sentence. No matter. I think Rush looked horrible at CPAC. He could learn more than one thing from Romney.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

A lot of the conservatives made a big deal about not helping McCain. Are we really better off with Obama (and Pelosi) in there instead??

Also, who helped Rush choose that outfit. If he did not want to wear a traditional shirt and tie, he could have at least picked a shirt that would not hang off the front of him making him look like a refugee from the 70s. (Wouldn't his audience prefer him in traditional business clothes anyway?) Rush used to be conservative in his clothing too and looked decent most of the time, even back when he struggled with his weight. That outfit was truly, truly, simply awful, though.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a conservative and I'm also a fan of black shirts with a black suit, but I thought Rush looked like crap.

Cruiser


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

All that was missing was the pinky ring and gold chain to make him look like a mafioso. 

p.s. I'm a fan!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't listened to Rush in years; I was a regular Dittohead in the early 90s, when my good friend Joe McCarthy (yes, that was his name!) introduced me to him.

I saw a bit of the CPAC speech on CNN this afternoon and was appalled at his appearance. Especially as another TV had Fox showing pictures of him dressed more, well, conservatively while discussing the Michael Steele episode.

Regarding that - Sean Hannity and Neal Boortz would be quick to point out that they're entertainers. They are not journalists and have no responsibility for objectivity. They use hyperbole and satire to make points, which sometimes offends people.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> A lot of the conservatives made a big deal about not helping McCain. Are we really better off with Obama (and Pelosi) in there instead??


I'm withholding that judgement because Matt Lauer said to wait until the Economic Recovery and Reinvestment Act has started working.:devil:

I personally dislike McCain (for claiming to be a Conservative and using Reagan's name), but I voted for him and spent many hours trying to convince others to do the same once he was the GOP nominee. That's all water under the bridge now. Certainly we would all be better off if McCain had won the General Election.

I notice Putin "pwned" Obama again today. Between the bomber over Canadian airspace and the Iran issue we are not doing so well with the NEW DIPLOMACY.

McCain blew it on Econ, but certainly Putin would not have tempted him to blow something up. Even if my Primary candidate would have won; I think McCain would have made an incredible Sec. of State on military, management and budget grounds.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> I haven't listened to Rush in years; I was a regular Dittohead in the early 90s, when my good friend Joe McCarthy (yes, that was his name!) introduced me to him.
> 
> I saw a bit of the CPAC speech on CNN this afternoon and was appalled at his appearance. Especially as another TV had Fox showing pictures of him dressed more, well, conservatively while discussing the Michael Steele episode.
> 
> Regarding that - Sean Hannity and Neal Boortz would be quick to point out that they're entertainers. They are not journalists and have no responsibility for objectivity. They use hyperbole and satire to make points, which sometimes offends people.


It's sad that he squandered an opportunity to really reach a broader audience with a Conservative message. A lot of people will just see David Letterman making fun of Rush's shirt and never dig deeper.

Rush may think he sounds like Reagan, but I don't remember Reagan ever looking like that.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

ksinc said:


> It's sad that he squandered an opportunity to really reach a broader audience with a Conservative message. *A lot of people will just see David Letterman making fun of Rush's shirt and never dig deeper.*
> 
> Rush may think he sounds like Reagan, but I don't remember Reagan ever looking like that.


I actually watched the whole speech on c-span and with the exception of the punchlines, the message was classic Russell Kirk. But your right, when the message is being delivered by Rush, some people can't see beyond the messenger to examine the message.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Especially when he dresses so badly that it is nearly universally mocked. It's too bad, he makes some good points (and a lot I don't agree with.)


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The Pravda is strong with these people

https://www.politico.com/news/stories/0309/19596.html


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

You'd think an entertainer of Limbaugh's caliber and popularity would dress better. He looked like hell.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I liked a lot of what I heard him say. He really did look awful, though.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Rush looked absolutely awful. Just awful. I noticed it right away and almost posted something, but never quite got around to it. 

This is just a thought and something to maybe think about, so don't attack me if you don't agree. But, isn't the fact that Rush is getting all this press lately hurting the republican party? The republicans are trying to re-build their party and recruit people and persuade independents. If they see someone as conservative as Rush leading the way, wouldn't that turn them off? I mean there just aren't enough people out there that are that "extreme" conservative as Rush to win elections.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Rush looked absolutely awful. Just awful. I noticed it right away and almost posted something, but never quite got around to it.
> 
> This is just a thought and something to maybe think about, so don't attack me if you don't agree. But, isn't the fact that Rush is getting all this press lately hurting the republican party? The republicans are trying to re-build their party and recruit people and persuade independents. If they see someone as conservative as Rush leading the way, wouldn't that turn them off? I mean there just aren't enough people out there that are that "extreme" conservative as Rush to win elections.


Yeah, the republicans should get someone like John McCain to be the face of the party. That'll work.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't want to see his chest.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Rush looked absolutely awful. Just awful. I noticed it right away and almost posted something, but never quite got around to it.
> 
> This is just a thought and something to maybe think about, so don't attack me if you don't agree. But, isn't the fact that Rush is getting all this press lately hurting the republican party? The republicans are trying to re-build their party and recruit people and persuade independents. If they see someone as conservative as Rush leading the way, wouldn't that turn them off? I mean there just aren't enough people out there that are that "extreme" conservative as Rush to win elections.


IMHO the answer is, no. If someone as Conservative as Rush ran in the general election he would have won. Heck, I think Romney would have won, but maybe not. The problem with the GOP is there aren't any Conservatives in top leadership. Cantor, Ryan, et al are working their way up still. Guys like Huckabee are just moral majority populists; they are not Conservative idealogues. For all his positives a Gingrich can't keep his personal life together and appears to be a hypocrit. At least Romney is still married and other simple things like that. Obama has a more stable family life then most of the GOP Candidates. Compare that to previous Dem candidates that were a bunch of skirt chasers, boozers, etc. In spite of what you hear, neither Bush was a real Conservative. Someone like a Reagan or even Rush would destroy Obama in a debate. 1,000,000s of us were throwing stuff at our TVs watching McCain v. Obama and even watching McCain vs. the other primary candidates. When real Conservatives articulate true Conservative principles and solutions the majority of Americans agree with them. Even among Dems right now Rasmussen is showing "the deficit" as a top issue. Conservatives have to hear "But Bush and the Republicans ran up the deficit." That is what is killing us politically right now is how can we argue with that? It's true. The only people that really irk me are the morons who say things like "well you Conservatives never complained when Bush was in office and running up the debt." Yeah right. They just didn't care and neither does Obama and the dems. You can barely get through to the Senate or the White House on the phone.

That's also the issue with Rush's dress. He's playing into the parody of himself when right now the country needs to hear some true Conservative principles laid out. His speech was actually pretty good. The clothes were awful.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

ksinc said:


> That's also the issue with Rush's dress. He's playing into the parody of himself when right now the country needs to hear some true Conservative principles laid out. His speech was actually pretty good. The clothes were awful.


For all his vibrato, I have never felt Rush takes himself seriously. It showed in his manner of dress. Remember, he's still a radio "personality" who better have a good schtik or he can kiss his millions of dollars and listerners goodbye.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> For all his vibrato, I have never felt Rush takes himself seriously. It showed in his manner of dress. Remember, he's still a radio "personality" who better have a good schtik or he can kiss his millions of dollars and listerners goodbye.


Yes, I agree. His voice impersonation not withstanding, Rush often acts more like Gore Vidal than WFB. The first 500,000 times I heard " the policies " in WFB's voice I thought it was funny. Now it's just grating on my last nerve. Although when he said Rahm was part of the "castrati/castrata" I did have a good chuckle.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

ksinc said:


> IMHO the answer is, no. If someone as Conservative as Rush ran in the general election he would have won. Heck, I think Romney would have won, but maybe not. The problem with the GOP is there aren't any Conservatives in top leadership. Cantor, Ryan, et al are working their way up still. Guys like Huckabee are just moral majority populists; they are not Conservative idealogues. For all his positives a Gingrich can't keep his personal life together and appears to be a hypocrit. At least Romney is still married and other simple things like that. Obama has a more stable family life then most of the GOP Candidates. Compare that to previous Dem candidates that were a bunch of skirt chasers, boozers, etc. In spite of what you hear, neither Bush was a real Conservative. Someone like a Reagan or even Rush would destroy Obama in a debate. 1,000,000s of us were throwing stuff at our TVs watching McCain v. Obama and even watching McCain vs. the other primary candidates. When real Conservatives articulate true Conservative principles and solutions the majority of Americans agree with them. Even among Dems right now Rasmussen is showing "the deficit" as a top issue. Conservatives have to hear "But Bush and the Republicans ran up the deficit." That is what is killing us politically right now is how can we argue with that? It's true. The only people that really irk me are the morons who say things like "well you Conservatives never complained when Bush was in office and running up the debt." Yeah right. They just didn't care and neither does Obama and the dems. You can barely get through to the Senate or the White House on the phone.
> 
> That's also the issue with Rush's dress. He's playing into the parody of himself when right now the country needs to hear some true Conservative principles laid out. His speech was actually pretty good. The clothes were awful.


Rush is nowhere near President Reagan in ability, speech or otherwise.

I'll take WFB over Rush anyday.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

So the only thing you all find distasteful about that melon-headed puke is his dress?
​


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

JibranK said:


> Rush is nowhere near President Reagan in ability, speech or otherwise.
> 
> I'll take WFB over Rush anyday.


I agree. I tried to say that by "someone like a Reagan or even Rush", but maybe it wasn't quite clear. I'm just saying even a Rush would destroy Obama in a debate of principles and ideas. Reagan wouldn't have to do much ...

Obama: "Only government is big enough to solve the nation's ills."

Reagan: "Government is not the solution to our problems. Government is the problem." "The most terrifying words in the English language are: I'm from the government and I am here to help."

:aportnoy:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> So the only thing you all find distasteful about that melon-headed puke is his dress?
> ​


His taste in women is not very good, and I hear he has a cat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SlowE30 said:


> I didn't want to see his chest.


Who does? And this from a conservative Republican!


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

ksinc said:


> His taste in women is not very good, and I hear he has a cat.


*Hmmm............and looks like he's wearing same shirt worn at CPAC*


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I have admitted that I thought Rush Limbaugh looked like crap at that speech, the facts of the matter are that the guy has a devoted audience of millions, a blonde girlfriend 26 years younger than him, and he makes about $30 million dollars a year.

I'm always amused at how we (myself included) sit around laughing at and making fun of guys who have achieved more than most of us can even dream of. Heck, I'd just like to have the young blonde girlfriend. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> While I have admitted that I thought Rush Limbaugh looked like crap at that speech, the facts of the matter are that the guy has a devoted audience of millions, a blonde girlfriend 26 years younger than him, and he makes about $30 million dollars a year.
> 
> I'm always amused at how we (myself included) sit around laughing at and making fun of guys who have achieved more than most of us can even dream of. Heck, I'd just like to have the young blonde girlfriend. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I was speaking of his former wives.

Still the money agrees with her (doesn't it with everybody.) After/Before










I think it's a matter of perspective, but I won't go into the details ... suffice to say my Wife runs circles around that chic (she is blonde and younger than me though and I don't make $30M/year :icon_smile_wink: )

In 5 or 10 years when she has split with half his money like the others did, mine will still be here and comes pretty darn close to positive cashflow! LOL

I like Rush ok, I can even listen to him for 15 minutes without getting bored, but I would not trade for his personal life and money.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with you. It is one thing for Rush to perform, and another to live a personal life. For me, (I'm a musician) being on stage is one of the easiest things to do and there is no place in or out of life where I feel more comfortable than on a stage. (Maybe this is why I have always been single, who knows?)

Hopefully Rush can read people well enough that he is with someone who cares about him and not his money.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I agree with you. It is one thing for Rush to perform, and another to live a personal life. For me, (I'm a musician) being on stage is one of the easiest things to do and there is no place in or out of life where I feel more comfortable than on a stage. (Maybe this is why I have always been single, who knows?)
> 
> Hopefully Rush can read people well enough that he is with someone who cares about him and not his money.


I am confused by your comments here. Are you saying that because he is a performer, he should be able to read people well enough to pick someone that is "right" for him?

I would say performers have the WORST record in the world for picking the right mates - as witnessed by the number of actors, singers, athletes that are on 3rd, 4th, or 5th marriages.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The two points are not related. If anything, comfort on stage can mean that you have to "think" your way through a lot of real life situations (off stage) because you are not as confident.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I'm always amused at how we (myself included) sit around laughing at and making fun of guys who have achieved more than most of us can even dream of. Heck, I'd just like to have [Rush's] the young blonde girlfriend. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


And just what is it he's acheived that puts you in such awe?
​


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> And just what is it he's acheived that puts you in such awe?
> ​


Success in an incredibly difficult and competitive field.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rush's unbuttoned black shirt: TACKY.

The DNC paying for a billboard to harass Rush: CLASSY.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> And just what is it he's acheived that puts you in such awe?
> ​




pt4u67 said:


> Success in an incredibly difficult and competitive field.


The question was directed to Cruiser, but since you've chosen to answer, please define the _incredibly difficult and competitive fi_e_ld _in which you've placed him. (Although you don't have to answer if you mean that it is _incredibly difficult_ to spew for three hours a day, five days a week for eight years (those of the Clinton administration) scurrilous remarks about the then President; the show during those years was subtitled _America Held Hostage._ Then I would agree: that _was_ difficult.)​


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> And just what is it he's acheived that puts you in such awe?


What did I say that makes you think I'm in "awe" of him. What I said was that he has millions of adoring fans, a blonde girlfriend 20 years younger than him, and he makes 30 million dollars a year. I wouldn't turn up my nose at having those things, but unfortunately I don't.

I have one adoring fan that I'm aware of, but I'm beginning to think she is a stalker; my girlfriend is 58 years old; and I make considerably less than 30 million dollars a year. So from my perspective old Rush is doing OK. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## TheEarl (Jul 19, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> The question was directed to Cruiser, but since you've chosen to answer, please define the _incredibly difficult and competitive fi_e_ld _in which you've placed him. (Although you don't have to answer if you mean that it is _incredibly difficult_ to spew for three hours a day, five days a week for eight years (those of the Clinton administration) scurrilous remarks about the then President; the show during those years was subtitled _America Held Hostage._ Then I would agree: that _was_ difficult.)​


Al Franken thought it was easy too.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> The question was directed to Cruiser, but since you've chosen to answer, please define the _incredibly difficult and competitive fi_e_ld _in which you've placed him. (Although you don't have to answer if you mean that it is _incredibly difficult_ to spew for three hours a day, five days a week for eight years (those of the Clinton administration) scurrilous remarks about the then President; the show during those years was subtitled _America Held Hostage._ Then I would agree: that _was_ difficult.)​


What he spews and his political views are moot. The fact that he is able to ab lib for 3 hours a day, 5 days a week and hold an audience the way he does is my point.

You're allowing for dislike for his views and politics to cloud your judgment so I don't expect you to agree with me. Look at the multitude of radio and TV talk hosts that have fallen by the wayside. He's found a formula that keeps him relevant.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> What did I say that makes you think I'm in "awe" of him. What I said was that he has millions of adoring fans, a blonde girlfriend 20 years younger than him, and he makes 30 million dollars a year. I wouldn't turn up my nose at having those things.
> Cruiser


Okay. Then, apparently, it matters not to you just _how_ you get your 30-million or pricisely _who _your adoring fans are? As for the girlfriend, hell, OJ has girlfriends.​


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I don't think they are called "girlfriends" at 58 years old. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Okay. Then, apparently, it matters not to you just _how_ you get your 30-million or pricisely _who _your adoring fans are? As for the girlfriend, hell, OJ has girlfriends.​


Are your objections to the fact that Limbaugh's celebrity status (and money) is associated with his right wing political leanings or do you object to celebrity talk show hosts in general? How about we substitute Keith Olbermann for Rush Limbaugh and use the same scenario. After all the far right probably dislikes Olbermann as much as the far left dislikes Limbaugh.

Keith Olbermann has a hot blonde girlfriend who is about 25 years his junior, millions of fans, and he makes 7-8 million dollars a year. It's unlikely that I'm going to achieve any of those things.

Can I be in "awe" of Mr. Olbermann's "achievements?" :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> ​The question was directed to Cruiser, but since you've chosen to answer, please define the _incredibly difficult and competitive fi_e_ld _in which you've placed him. (Although you don't have to answer if you mean that it is _incredibly difficult_ to spew for three hours a day, five days a week for eight years (those of the Clinton administration) scurrilous remarks about the then President; the show during those years was subtitled _America Held Hostage._ Then I would agree: that _was_ difficult.)​


Many try to become media personalities, few succeed like Rush. I don't agree with a lot of his politics, and especially his habit of using a sledge hammer when a fly swatter would do.

However, I respect any performer who "makes it". There are people who post here who have heard me play and I have considerable talent (although low levels of ambition.) I have not come anywhere near a level of income that would fully support me, much less make me a national figure. Rush has overcome a lot of competition to get where he is whether you agree with his politics or not.

Too many people on the left and right allow their ideology to blind them to any skill and talent the people on the "other side" might have. This causes underestimation and you should pray that it is not causing "overreaching" right now, or your liberal reign could be a short one.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> ...and especially his habit of using a sledge hammer when a fly swatter would do.


That's his gig though, "demonstrating absurdity by being absurd." Brilliant when you think about it, it pretty much gives him justification to say just about anything.

I can't see how any of this will help the GOP though. Rush is an entertainer first and his true motives are to enrich himself and his sponsors. Causing the head of the RNC to bow before him isn't going to do much to make the party look strong.

Regarding his attire, I think he was going for the "Blackwater" look. Ironic that such a figurehead of personal responsibility and patriotism would choose to look like a retired unacountable paramilitary type 

-spence


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder if his girlfriend told him what to wear. I also wonder what he will do next time when he does an important speech. Will he defiantly show his chest to show that David Letterman and the others don't scare him, or will he have a bit of common sense and at least show less of his chest if not actually wear a tie. 

He used to dress pretty well, and back in the eighties he would not let himself be photographed with his tie loosened. I was surprised by the sartorial direction he took for the speech.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> *Too many people on the left and right allow their ideology to blind them to any skill and talent the people on the "other side" might have.* This causes underestimation and you should pray that it is not causing "overreaching" right now, or your liberal reign could be a short one.


This may be true, but not in my case.

I believe Limbaugh has enormous technical skill. Limbaugh has pipes. He has articulation. He appears intelligent, creative in his phrase making, a fast thinker and well-organized.

Still, it's like being stuck with a stranger on a three-hour flight who won't shut up; a seat mate who talks endlessly about what he thinks and only on a single topic: how the liberals are destroying life as we know it in America.

I am hardly a Conservative; but Conservatism, as I understand it, is a legimate, debatable, electable political philosophy. Liberalism to Limbaugh is a scurge.​


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Still, it's like being stuck with a stranger on a three-hour flight who won't shut up; a seat mate who talks endlessly about what he thinks and only on a single topic: how the liberals are destroying life as we know it in America.
> ​


The difference is that people can turn the radio off, yet his fans do not.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> The difference is that people can turn the radio off, yet his fans do not.


True. And that makes it scarier. Were he a lone babble-fest on the decaying a.m. band, I wouldn't be commenting. As I did not when, as I kid, I saw scruffy ranters on the street corners of NYC yelling about this or that. Nobody stopped. Nobody listened.

But Limbaugh, it is said, has 14+ million listeners and, while less than 5% of the population at large, it is scary to me that that many folks are so enthralled.
​


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> True. And that makes it scarier. Were he a lone babble-fest on the decaying a.m. band, I wouldn't be commenting. As I did not when, as I kid, I saw scruffy ranters on the street corners of NYC yelling about this or that. Nobody stopped. Nobody listened.
> 
> But Limbaugh, it is said, has 14+ million listeners and, while less than 5% of the population at large, it is scary to me that that many folks are so enthralled.
> ​


Perhaps you should move somewhere where everyone agrees with you.

I only say this because you're scared; I just want you to be comfortable.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> Perhaps you should move somewhere where everyone agrees with you.


Oh please. I told you above that I believe Conservatism is a legit political philosophy, just not mine, and now you hammer me with that darkest of Conservative bromides: _America, Love It Or Leave It._

I am staying put, thank you. I might be your neighbor. Be nice to me.
​


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Oh please. I told you above that I believe Conservatism is a legit political philosophy, just not mine, and now you hammer me with that darkest of Conservative bromides: _America, Love It Or Leave It._
> 
> I am staying put, thank you. I might be your neighbor. Be nice to me.
> ​


I'm not telling you to leave, I'm simply suggesting that the presence of those who don't agree with is scary to you, perhaps you should be somewhere where you're more comfortable. Stay or leave I really don't care.

By the way, on the off chance you are my neighbor, turn your damn stereo down.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> I'm not telling you to leave, I'm simply suggesting that the presence of those who don't agree with is scary to you, perhaps you should be somewhere where you're more comfortable.
> By the way, on the off chance you are my neighbor, turn your damn stereo down.:icon_smile_big:


You date yourself; they're not called stereos anymore Pops.

That I find Limbaugh lemmings scary is not because they don't agree with me, but because what they believe in, which is whatever twisted topic Rush-bo has chosen for that day's red meat.

And incidentally, why isn't he doing time on that drug thing?​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> You date yourself; they're not called stereos anymore Pops.


Seriously, what is your glitch?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Seriously, what is your glitch?


Seriously, am I the only one on this forum that you follow with your wagging finger? But you amuse me. Keep it up.​


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I am quite sure Rush's little blond chippy could care a whit about his tacky Tony Soprano black shirts. She's in love with the size of his...err...bank account. It's amazing how millions and millions of dollars can make any schmo look like George Clooney.


----------

